# How to Achieve Copper Pantina Look



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how to paint a faux copper Patina look similar to the one used on the entrance gates at the Haunted Mansion? I want to make a plaque on a tombstone that has a similar effect.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You need the following items:

Dark Green paint
Turquoise paint
Light Turquoise paint
Metalic copper, bronze, or even just plain brown paint
Sea sponge
Handheld garden pump spray bottle filled with water
=========================================================


Paint prop with base of one of the copper, bronze, or brown paints and let dry
Sponge dark green paint over piece
Sponge turquoise over green paint while still wet
Mist piece with water and let paint run and mix
Sponge highlights with light turquoise. Not much on this part.
Lightly mist with water again.
Let dry
Last step is to make a black wash in the sprayer and wash the piece down to dirty it up.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

I used almost the EXACT same formula when I made a headpiece for a friend for a competition. There's pics here, though not the best, but it looked amazing even under stage lights and spotlight.
http://bentspac.blogspot.com/2011/05/town-clock.html


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You can also purchase a patina "kit" from a craft store for around $10. It will contain all the paint colors and instructions to achieve the patina look. I've used a kit to patina a llight fixture for the yard a while back; It did the trick, but it was not enough for a large-scale project.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jaybo, thanks for the formula. I'll mess around with it this weekend.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You can also use a product from Sculpt Nouveau that is an actual copper based paint that you then spray a green patina product onto. It causes the copper paint to turn green. It's an actual real copper patina, just sped up. Take a look at this video:


----------

